# ITV News Story - shortage of eggs in ethnic minority groups



## victdavi (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you black, Asian or mixed race and struggling to find a suitable egg donor? Do you live in the Midlands?  If so ITV News Central wants to hear from you.  We're looking looking to highlight the issue of egg donor shortages in ethnic minority groups and want to interview anyone who has found it difficult to find an egg donor.  Please contact [email protected] for more information.


----------

